

WebNES – A browser-based, mobile NES emulator - jawerty
http://webn.es

======
cpayne
This sorts of behavior drive me nuts! Even if you must disable the desktop
version, at least tell me why.

Post a screenshot or give me 3 reasons why the mobile version is going to be
so much more awesome than my desktop.

BTW does this include ROMS? How do you transfer them from mobile?

------
heydenberk
JSNES is a pretty awesome (desktop-friendly) alternative:
[http://fir.sh/projects/jsnes/](http://fir.sh/projects/jsnes/)

------
phpnode
tried it on mobile chrome on android, controls are extremely laggy which makes
it pretty much unusable, nice idea though.

------
egwynn
I'm sure all of the people reading Hacker News on their phones are enjoying
this post...

------
WoodenChair
Unplayable due to lag on iPhone 4 Safari, but that's probably to be expected.

------
LocalPCGuy
Should spend the extra time to make it work on desktop as well. Would love to
hear a little more about the reasons it is "mobile only".

------
vezzy-fnord
Spoofing your user agent on Firefox to an iPhone doesn't yield anything
functional, seemingly.

~~~
dangrossman
It works if you have a touch screen. I changed my UA in Chrome and can play
the games.

------
daurnimator
Why disable on desktop?

~~~
ottbot
I guess it is because controls are only setup for touch input.

~~~
james-skemp
But it's also disabled on a Nexus 7. Testing against a small set of user
agents perhaps?

